# Hot Ditch on Thursday



## salty dawg (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey fellas I am thinking about hitting the hot ditch thursday and was looking for some advice. The weather man says possibility of rain and high winds so I am thinking the ditch is sheltered and fish may choose to hang out in the calmer waters what is your thoughts on that theory?


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

hmmm calmer waters prolly dont have much bait movement. Most fish like to spend as little energy as possible to get food and most seem to be ambushers so I guess it cold go either way (type of fish one is after) but temperature would be the reason for one to go to the hot ditch as the plant puts out 80 or 90 degree water. good luck


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

The cove at the hot ditch is about as calm as it gets and the big specs come from there every year. There is rarely any current there. A float with a live gudgeon and it's game on.


----------



## tcvb (Nov 27, 2008)

*Live Bait*

Any bait shop's near the Hot Ditch that sell live bait?


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Steve clark at chesapeake. Bait and tackle is a hot ditch local a d expert located on battlefield blvd close to the ditch and he sells live bait


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

I have heard alot about this hot ditch. Is there a way to fish it from shore I have an idea where it is the bridge and the cove chesapeake right? I have a yak but it is a SOT but it is self bailing and a little to cold for that . Thanks in advance . I may try it out tonight if anyone gets back to me .


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Get some scupper plugs or make some... plug the holes and open on to drain excess water when its needed.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

I tried plugging them with pool noodles but did not work so well .It is an older kayak, a yahoo form ocean kayaks. It was made a while ago it has the knee tree in the middle. I threw some deck loops on it to make it a fishing yak for my milk crate. Need to put some fishing rod holders on it but I put PVC ..... sorry anyway I looked at boaters world the skupper plugs did not look like they would fit .The drains are on the bottom of the boat .


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Just curious: I was wondering if you take your yaks over the float boom at the Hot Ditch and actually go into the ditch itself? It would seem the likely thing to do.
Advisor


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Kayak Plugs*

Buy some foam practice golf balls, cut them in half, drill a hole through the middle and run some line through them...use them to plug the scupper holescost me maybe 6 bucks to make...they have lasted for three seasons without fail...


----------



## tcvb (Nov 27, 2008)

*Hot Ditch*



Advisor said:


> Just curious: I was wondering if you take your yaks over the float boom at the Hot Ditch and actually go into the ditch itself? It would seem the likely thing to do.
> Advisor


You might get a ticket for trespasing 

Be Careful Marine Patrol and Game Warden visit there pretty often.


----------



## Airframer4Fishin (Oct 25, 2008)

is the hot ditch the place under the draw bridge on military hwy? and if it is or isnt are you alowed to fish the bank there?


----------



## tcvb (Nov 27, 2008)

The Hot Ditch is Cooling Discharge from the Power Plant,it's a ditch that run's down a Power Line Right Of Way from the Plant and Dumps into the Elizabeth River.Most of it is on Dominion's Property except toward the end of it by the river.Hope that help's


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Advisor said:


> Just curious: I was wondering if you take your yaks over the float boom at the Hot Ditch and actually go into the ditch itself? It would seem the likely thing to do.
> Advisor


I was on a friends boat last year and we went over it ( I told him it was a bad idea ! ) and fished for about an hour and right before dark we went back over and anchored on the other side and a guy came down yelling he was with the power company and had us on tape over the boom and told us we had to leave the ditch , I said we are back on this side and he kept yelling for us to leave or he was calling the cops so we left.


----------



## cormech (Jul 7, 2008)

there_in_there said:


> I tried plugging them with pool noodles but did not work so well .It is an older kayak, a yahoo form ocean kayaks. It was made a while ago it has the knee tree in the middle. I threw some deck loops on it to make it a fishing yak for my milk crate. Need to put some fishing rod holders on it but I put PVC ..... sorry anyway I looked at boaters world the skupper plugs did not look like they would fit .The drains are on the bottom of the boat .


Just get some waders and you wont get wet. My yak is a wet ride and I will stay warm and dry all day in it with waders.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Do you have a dry top with the waderscormech?


----------



## cormech (Jul 7, 2008)

I just use a columbia jacket. It is water repellent. A loose fitting rain jacket would work also. Just remember to layer under it. 

Now this wont help if you turtle.


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

Sledge142 said:


> Buy some foam practice golf balls, cut them in half, drill a hole through the middle and run some line through them...use them to plug the scupper holescost me maybe 6 bucks to make...they have lasted for three seasons without fail...






yeah agree just went to kmart and bought a pack of 6 for $5.24 and they worked great. didn't get this guy today but the other night me and buddy hooked up nice and picked up and few nice trout and puppy drum out there. all were release except for this guy.








tight lines


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

little guy sean


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

blakester said:


> little guy sean


yeah but its always fun to fill in ur time with 27-30in waitin for the big guns show up
that one up there is 29in himself


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Dont want anybody i know gettin sick refering to the dead one,GREAT JOB ,on releasein most of ur catch as i have not been seein alot of letting go lately. Had fun with u on the planks this year, see ya on the water .


----------

